# Liberty Lass



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

Does anybody have any info on this little vessel? I was at Bournemouth today for the annual Air Festival, hoping to visit RFA Mounts Bay which is anchored offshore. I assumed they would use some sort of small landing craft to ferry people to and fro, but it looks as though Liberty Lass could be doing the job. She spent most of the day around the Mounts Bay, or just off Bournmouth Pier. I'm just interested as I have not seen her before, definitely not one of the local pleasure boats.(Thumb) 

Cheers
Craig.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

'Liberty Lass', registered Torbay. Owners are Paignton Pleasure Cruises, 27 Roundham Road, Paignton.
Picture at www.flickr.com/photos/brumkpr/2925462204/

Dennis.


----------



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks Dennis, I knew somebody would come up with something!(Thumb) 

Kind regards
Craig.


----------

